# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Mobile Number Portability - Launched Today !!

## Sameer

Those who are still unaware about Mobile Number Portability (MNP), it is a  service using which a mobile  phone subscriber can migrate from one operator to another without having to change his/her mobile number. For example, you can opt to choose for Vodafone services on your Airtel number or vice-versa, courtesy MNP. As posted earlier Mobile Number Portability has already been rolled out for cellular customers at Rohtak, Haryana and will be gradually introduced to other states covering the entire nation by mid January (20/01/2011). I am giving here some information related to the procedure of porting, porting charges,etc.
*Procedure for Porting Mobile Number in India:*
Send an SMS:*PORT<space>Mobile Number* (that is to be ported) *to 1900*
*
*For ex. *PORT 9812345678*
Your existing operator will immediately provide you with an 8 digit alpha-numeric porting code that you need to submit to the operator you wish to opt to along with relevant documents. (_The unique porting code will be valid only for 24 hours_) After consulting with your existing operator, new operator will move your number in a maximum of 4 days. *Charges for Porting Mobile Number:*
As per TRAI, any telecom operator can charge *a maximum of Rs. 19* towards porting charges.
***************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  *************************************
*Some Queries related to Mobile Number Portability:*
*When will Mobile Number Portability Services be introduced pan-India?* As per union minister of Telecommunications & IT, Mr. Kapil Sibal, MNP will be introduced pan-India by January 20, 2011.
*What are the minimum and maximum time specified for porting number from one operator to another?* Porting time could be anything between 24 hours to 4 days.
*What are the charges for Porting to another operator?*As mentioned above, service providers can charge a maximum of Rs. 19 for porting a number.
*Who is eligible for availing mobile number portability?**
**Any customer having a mobile number older than 90 days can migrate to another operator with the same number. He or She will have to wait for another 90 days before being able to port their number again.*
*Will my number be dead during the porting process?**
**As per the details available, a number will remain dead for 2 hours approximately during the porting process. Fortunately, the 2 hours downtime will be between 10 PM and 5 AM IST.*
*Can I migrate my post-paid number to another operator with prepaid services or vice-versa?**
**Yes, that can be done once you clear off all pending dues with the current operator.*
*Will my prepaid balance carry-forward to new operator?**
**Unfortunately not. All remaining balance on your mobile will get lapsed and will not be carried-forward to the new operator. Thus, it’s advisable to completely use the available talk-time before moving to another operator.*
*Can I port my number from one circle (state) to another?*Retaining same number while moving from one state to another is not possible unless MNP services are launched pan-India.
*Can I port my CDMA number to GSM operator or vice versa?**
**Yes, with the introduction of MNP, moving from CDMA to GSM or vice-versa is possible too, but your existing mobile will be rendered useless if you opt to move from CDMA to GSM technology.*
*Can I port my landline number to a mobile service provider?**
**Porting a landline number to a mobile operator is possible in countries like US though, for now, Indian govt. has planned to launch MNP only for mobile phone users. India might witness landline number portability in the future.*
*Will I get any freebies from the operator I am porting my number to?*Keeping in mind the bottle-neck competition in Indian telecom arena, you can definitely expect some freebies and goodies from your new operator. In fact, BSNL and TATA Docomo have already announced various freebies for subscribers porting to them.

Mobile number portability: Pan-India rollout today - NDTV Profit

----------


## Rohith

thnxx sameer, realy informative...

----------


## John Raj

RS 19 alla nalla chilavundu maaattaan..... nearly 100 varum.....

----------


## vismaya3g tech

thankzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
_____________________________________________
my no is.....................63

----------


## san

great news...... oru state-il ninnum vere state-lekku maattan pattumo?

----------


## Sameer

> RS 19 alla nalla chilavundu maaattaan..... nearly 100 varum.....


 aano? pakshe angane aanallo parayunnathu

----------


## ParamasivaM

Oh... that's good

----------


## John Raj

> aano? pakshe angane aanallo parayunnathu


puthiya sim nte charge edukkum enno angane enthooo aaanu....

----------


## Santi

ithu kollallo  aaredem mobile kayyil kittiyal athil ninnu message ayach valla range illatha company um aaki kodukkanam .. :Yes2:   :Yes2:

----------


## kiran

Great news......

----------


## Warlord

sambhavam kolllam.........

----------


## Aromal



----------


## PunchHaaji

ethu kondu pani kittunathu Airtelinu aakum...!!

----------


## Saaradhi

*it will be benefit for AIRTEL........ bcoz AIRTEL is the no 1 network in India.........

I am a stisfied user of AIRTEL for the last 10 yrs......... Mine is already a offer sim.. ennaalum onnu viratti nokaam.. chilappo kooduthal offers provide cheythaalo...

hats off to AIRTEL for providing international roaming facility and services for last 2 yrs here in Qatar too.. 

Keralathil upayogikaan ettavum nalla calls and sms plans also with airtel only..good internet offers also.. gprs and 3.5G etc......... 

Everybody pls go for AIRTEL ....................

*

----------


## hitman87

> great news...... oru state-il ninnum vere state-lekku maattan pattumo?


Sorry san.. this facility is only applicable intra-state.. u cant change service from one state to other..

----------


## hitman87

> *it will be benefit for AIRTEL........ bcoz AIRTEL is the no 1 network in India.........
> 
> I am a stisfied user of AIRTEL for the last 10 yrs......... Mine is already a offer sim.. ennaalum onnu viratti nokaam.. chilappo kooduthal offers provide cheythaalo...
> 
> hats off to AIRTEL for providing international roaming facility and services for last 2 yrs here in Qatar too.. 
> 
> Keralathil upayogikaan ettavum nalla calls and sms plans also with airtel only..good internet offers also.. gprs and 3.5G etc......... 
> 
> Everybody pls go for AIRTEL ....................
> ...


Ya u r ryt.. but the problem with airtel is their service is costliest.. people may turn to get services which offers fairly good services at an affordable rate..

----------


## Leader

I use odafone, dont like their customer support and attitude. Airtel-lekku change cheyyanam, but avarude tariff alpam kooduthal anu...

----------


## hitman87

> I use odafone, dont like their customer support and attitude. Airtel-lekku change cheyyanam, but avarude tariff alpam kooduthal anu...


Even i dont like their 'service'.. Airtel is costly but provide good service..
DoCoMo is good but their network is the drawback..

----------


## thomsebastin

I need to change from vodafone to docomo ,but my only doubt s will the new operator provide us with the chance to select a good tariff or will they select their own tariff!?pls reply..

----------


## hitman87

> I need to change from vodafone to docomo ,but my only doubt s will the new operator provide us with the chance to select a good tariff or will they select their own tariff!?pls reply..


whatever the plans are available from DOCOMO, will be applicable to you.. u cant choose the tariffs..

----------


## maryland

*മൊബൈല്* നമ്പര്* പോര്*ട്ടബിലിറ്റി- നേട്ടം വോഡാഫോണിന്** 

മൊബൈല്* നമ്പര്* പോര്*ട്ടബിലിറ്റി സംവിധാനം നിലവില്* വന്ന ശേഷം ഏറ്റവും അധികം വരിക്കാര്* ചേര്*ന്നത്* വോഡാഫോണില്*. 1.9 ലക്ഷം പുതിയ വരിക്കാരാണ്* വോഡാഫോണില്* ചേര്*ന്നത്*. ബിഎസ്*എന്*എല്ലിനാണ്* ഏറ്റവും അധികം വരിക്കാര്* നഷ്*ടമായത്*. നമ്പര്* മാറ്റാതെ സേവനദാതാവിനെ മാറ്റുന്ന സംവിധാനമാണ്* മൊബൈല്* നമ്പര്* പോര്*ട്ടബിലിറ്റി സിസ്റ്റം. ഈ സംവിധാനം നിലവില്* വന്ന ശേഷം ഇരുപത്* ലക്ഷം ഉപഭോക്താക്കളാണ്* ഈ സേവനം ഉപയോഗപ്പെടുത്തിയത്*. 
 :Confused:

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Thanks 4 the updates

----------


## indi commandos

tanx sameer

----------


## The Extremist

Vodafone is the most benificiary among the networks bcoz of mnp launchng,airtel and bsnl losers

----------


## Grand Master

Tata DocomO New MnP Offer !

All Local Calls : 1/2P/Sec
All StD Calls : 1P/Sec
Daily 100 SmS Free*
Rs: 10 Free !
2 Gb InternetUsage Free !
All Recharge Full Talktime.

----------


## egregious

thanks a lot

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

Bsnl is Better Now A Days.!

----------

